# Putting antibiotics into milk??



## sineady

*Will it be ok to mix my childs antibiotics into his milk? just that he will not take the medicine on its own. I am bait worried that the milk might cancel it out maybe?? so it will not be having no affect on him.... i just want him to get better *


----------



## SAmummy

I don't think it's a good idea because the antibiotic will change the flavour of the milk and he probably won't drink it anyway . Also even if he drinks it he may not finish it and then won't have his full dose. Antibiotics are meant to be refrigerated so i'm not sure what effect heating it with milk would do ? I know its hard. My first boy hated meds and i found the best was to use a syringe to squirt it down his throat while restraining him. It wasn't nice but he got what he needed to get better. Hope you lo is better soon.:flower:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

^ wss


----------



## charlotteb24

Yeh we got told off by the Dr for doing exactly that as it waters it down and therefore may not work properly, like other have said, a syringe is the best way forward, squirt it to the back of his throat and either blow on his face or hold his nose, he will have to swallow. Bribery works too lol!


----------



## GossipGirly

No always only give medication how is prescribed to be taken. It is that way for a reason, whether is be the absorption rate, absorption site or the strength of the medication. Never crush or split pills either as they usually have a coating that ensures they are adsorbed into the blood stream at the correct rate.


----------



## tu123

Not ideal hun. The temperature of milk could also denature the antibiotic making it less effective.

LO wont like it but go with the syringe! Most chemists will often give you one free of charge.


----------

